
Data and Electric Power – From Deterministic Machines to Probabilistic Systems - Caveman_Coder
http://www.oreilly.com/data/free/data-and-electric-power.csp
======
Caveman_Coder
"In this O’Reilly report, Sean Patrick Murphy, Chief Data Scientist at
PingThings, describes how data science is helping electric utilities make
sense of a stochastic world filled with increasing uncertainty—including
fundamental changes to the energy market and random phenomena such as weather
and solar activity."

------
im_down_w_otp
There's a weird conceit being displayed here.

Which thing is Structural Engineering? Deterministic or Probabilistic?

~~~
Caveman_Coder
"In our work at PingThings, we have seen the original, deterministic models of
the electric power industry not getting replaced, but subsumed by a stochastic
world filled with increasing uncertainty. Many such industries built by
engineering are undergo‐ing this fundamental change—evolving from a
deterministic machine to a larger, more unpredictable entity that exists in a
world filled with randomness—a probabilistic system."

My interpretation of his main point is that we now have the tools to account
for system variability in real-time, as opposed to previous times when some
variability had to be accounted for beforehand.

